# ISO Not Enough Disk Space/Permissions



## techie9109 (May 20, 2018)

Hello all. First off, while I am more technological than the average bear, I am not super knowledgeable about iso, dll files, etc. My problem has to do with a PC game (Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2). It's skidrow. So I downloaded and mounted the iso using PowerIso. The instructions were to copy the skidrow folder's contents, while is a dll file, into the game installation folder, which I'm assuming is the PC folder (since it has the game launch).


I've been having problems with permissions, and have gone through and tried to give permissions to "everyone" in several ways, but to no avail. I tried then to copy the dll file to my desktop, and that seemed to work because it no longer asks to for permissions. However, when I try to copy the file over, it says "There is not enough space on HP8. You need an additional 76.0 KB to copy these files". 


So my question really is, what can I do to make the game work? Attached are some pictures to help. I have windows 10. Please help!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If this is a Pirated copy of the game, unfortunately we would be unable to support you since they are against the forum rules.


----------



## Lachdanan (Apr 23, 2013)

techie9109 said:


> It's skidrow.


Looks like it is indeed a pirated copy.


----------

